# Peasant Adventure! The City is Sinking (HARP Fantasy)



## Zhaleskra (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm looking to run a peasant-themed adventure for 3-6 players, using the HARP Fantasy system and Roll20. As I don't have a consistent schedule, games will move around. Characters will start at level 1.

You’ve finished your apprenticeships for your professions and are starting your own businesses, living in a city within view of the local Lord’s keep. While you may not all know each other, you at least know of the others. You were happily working your jobs, then just as the sunset gets dark, parts of the city and surrounding area start developing smallish sinkholes and ruts where no cart has passed nor have there been any building projects happening. While you can see it from the city, the keep is a three-day walk, day and a half ride. The traditional variety of adventurers cannot be here anytime soon, what are you going to do?

*A little about HARP for those not familiar*

HARP Fantasy is percentile dice system, which pretends to be a “class and level” system but is really skill-based, your profession determines which skills cost less to raise. Skills often use “exploding” dice, you can do spectacular feats or fail spectacularly. This also applies to combat: it’s dangerous! Don’t fight if you don’t have to, I won’t go out of my way to kill your characters but I also won’t go out of my way to save them either: Be mindful of your Fate points, they may save your life, or help you when you need it most. Spells are skills and can be scaled to add more effects, you can even cast while wearing armor if you have enough ranks in the spell. Your movement speed is based on a combination of your character’s height and Quickness score. Experience is gained through both personal and party goals.

*Allowed Books:** HARP Fantasy, and HARP Folkways. Also, the “Genetic Adaptation” Talent from HARP SF, but only for the following talents:


Blazing Speed
Cold Resistance
Dark Vision
Dense Musculature
Enhanced Scent
Enhanced Senses
Giantism
Gills
Heat Resistance
Lightning Reflexes
Multiple or Peripheral Eyes
Natural Camouflage
Natural Climber
Natural Weapon
Neutral Odor
Night Vision
Poison Sac (Nerve) (Lesser) – must be paired with a Natural Weapon either from Race or Adaptation
Portage Skills
Reduced Sleep Requirement
Regeneration (Lesser)
Telescopic Eyes
Tough Hide
All the normal rules for Genetic Adaptations apply. *Depending on how it goes, I may add College of Magics and Martial Law later.

*Character Creation:* 550 Stat Point buy, 100 Development Points (DP) at 1st level.

*Allowed Races:* All HARP Fantasy Races, all HARP Folkways Races. For Blood Talents, please seek approval for weirder combinations. I interpret the OR in Greater vs. Lesser Blood Talents as an _exclusive OR_: that is, you must spend 10 DP on Blood Talents for one Greater Blood Talent or exactly two Lesser Blood Talents. If you only want to swap one ability, please see my note about the Genetic Adaptation Talent above.

*Allowed Professions:* Folkways Professions only, characters of the same profession permitted: you’re peasants – redundancy is going to happen

*Allowed Cultures:* any from HARP Fantasy or Folkways. “Missile” Weapon skills from culture should go to Bows, Polearms Thrown, or Slings.

*Character Backgrounds:* No less than one paragraph of three sentences, no more than four paragraphs of three to five sentences. Be as descriptive as you want, tell me what your character’s major goal is either professionally or just personally, and keep it concise please.

*Weapon Restrictions:* Any weapon that would reasonably be part of your profession is allowed, no crossbows, bows are limited to Short and Long. This includes tools that could be makeshift weapons. Normally I’m against including the Foil as a weapon, but for a fencer Athlete it oddly makes sense.

*Armor Restrictions:* One piece of armor. I recommend either a helmet, shirt, or cuirass (vest).

*Starting Money:* standard 10+d10 gold pieces. I expect most of it to be spent on things relevant to your professions after weapons and armor. I’m going to use the names from the Diomin d20 System setting for the coins, while keeping the decimal conversion rate; therefore, Copper Pieces = Senum, Silver Pieces = Amnor, Gold Pieces = Ezrum, and Platinum Pieces = Onti.

I'm looking to start as soon as January 2, 2021, aiming for 8:00 PM Eastern Time. First session make characters together to figure out how you know (of) each other.


----------



## Ace (Dec 23, 2020)

Umph. I don't do Roll20 but good luck. Its great to see someone playing HARP as I had most of the books in hardcopy and  never used them.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Dec 23, 2020)

Well, I'd use Fantasy Grounds if I knew how to build off the CORE RPG set it comes with better.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Dec 23, 2020)

I posted on Roll20 today: Roll20


----------



## Zhaleskra (Jan 10, 2021)

I recently realized my game was not listed publicly on Roll20. Paid for a Plus membership, so now you should be able to find it on Roll20.


----------

